# No idea



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

So I'm down with gang terminology and gestures, but I am baffled by this one.

we were driving down a tar road the day before opener doing some scouting, I am going to take a right and so I pull off onto the shoulder so others can pass by me, granted there is no right hand turn lane. The truck that is behind me drives by and the passenger sticks is right hand out the window and sticks his thumb out and points to the back of his truck with is thumb.

What the he77 does that mean? The guy had north dakota license plates. was he trying to prove a point that he thinks he owns the road. I mean I seriously thought I was doing a kind gesture and even pulled off easily 400 yards before my turn and I had my blinker on.

Maybe it's the same guy that I ran into 3 years ago when I was towing my trailer down the gravel road,he was approahing me, so I slowed down pulled off to the side and he gives me the finger. some friendly folks around that area.


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe you have a break light or blinker out. Or maybe hes an a hole.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

all lights were working. i even pulled off to check when he did this.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

My guess: He was from Grand Fordks, Bismarck, or Fargo and was telling you to go back to MN where you belong.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well it is gay pride month....


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Well it is gay pride month....


why haven't you changed your avatar then?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

templey_41 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it is gay pride month....
> ...


 :lame:


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Jog On! or Jog Off! if they have alittle Canadian in them...Or maybe they do bite their thumb at you!


----------

